# A little something for Cliffy



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would ask of each of us to say a litle prayer for our friend Cliffy this morning. As he could probably use them. Hip surgery is a very painful operation (like some aren't). I think that he would appreciate it. So if you have a minute say a prayer, shave your head, make an offering, chant, rub your lucky charm(haha) or do whatever it is that you do to let your God know your friend needs a hand. DO NOT SACRIFICE VIRGINS!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Sure they do. They even have their own airline.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does it only fly to their islands?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Done. Thanks for the reminder, youngdon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

prayers SENT CLIFFY--IN GOD WE TRUST--GET WELL SOON!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Has any one heard how Cliffy is doing?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't seen anything on here from him. I think he probably has a few days in the hospital followed by a few weeks of intense therapy. He basically has to learn to walk again, the brain doesn't need to be trained, but the muscles need to heal and strengthen.


----------

